#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Preventing that accidental Reply All, any add-ins or Macros?

## taylorsm

Finally did it, luckily it was nothing to worry about. However, I want to nip this right in the bud. Is there a way to either have a confirmation that I want to reply all before sending? I saw one website suggest removing the reply all from the ribbon, but i have 2016 and it will not let me.

----------


## cytop

Outlook has a 'ReplyAll' event which you can intercept just like any event in Excel - and it includes a Cancel facility. Pop a message box asking if you want to continue and allow/cancel depending on the reply.

Not sure if you're happy to add VBA code to Outlook, so just a quick answer. Post back if you want specifics.

----------


## taylorsm

Yeah, any add-ins or Macros/VBAs I am willing to take a swing at. 

I am familiar with macros in Excel. Not writing, but adjusting somewhat

----------


## cytop

The following goes in the ThisOutlookSession module (Alt-F11 to get to the Outlook VBA environment, same as Excel)




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


I'd seriously doubt there's any existing code, but if there is, any 'duplicate' procedures will have to be combined.

You must restart Outlook after making any changes and this will cause the 'Enable Macros' prompt when Outlook starts.

----------

